# Official Project Runway Thread!~All★s Chat Starts at Page 9!



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

It premieres tonight and all I know is that at 8pm is a special casting show and then at 9pm the season Premiere. This is my number one favorite reality show! Tell me I'm not alone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!  Just coming to start a thread if there wasn't one!

Project Runway is the official reality show of quilters, LOL!

Can't wait...

Betsy


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I already have a favorite and he won the night... something to be said for experience over youth!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Cuechick said:


> I already have a favorite and he won the night... something to be said for experience over youth!


He's my favorite right now too. I really enjoyed the challenge and think they have a great mix this year. I hope they have a few more couturish challenges year. My mom and I love when they really have to reach and do some fun, wild stuff.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

My bf's sister and mom were watching this the other night, so I joined in. It looks like a pretty cool show, I'll try and catch the rest of the season.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I think I like this cast and I'll have fun again this year ... its an interesting mix of personalities and levels of experience .... but they are getting awfully heavy-handed with the product placement.

Now, about the one who got auf'd this week:


Spoiler



What was he thinking? He didn't want to use his only interesting piece of fabric because he had pillow hair? and when he did use it, it was to make that awful accessory? Fey. I'm glad he was voted off the island .... if you want to win, give it your all, gurl.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

ITA, Geoffrey.



Spoiler



I was also shocked that the judges liked the, forgive me, pubic patch skirt. I thought that was beyond awful.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

The show was repeated over the weekend so I am not going to worry about posting spoilers... 

Monique, I hated that outfit too, especially since he just put stuff over the shirt he was wearing he did not re-invent it. I was surprised he did not get called out on that. As far as the scarf... head gear... my friend who is also black said only other black women would get it... (she considered him a black woman! lol) I understood his concern, but he just didn't think smart... he could have cut off a piece of the sheet and make another do-rag! Silly boy! It did cost him big time.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I was surprised by a few of those outfits - there were some truly ugly things on the runway - but I think they called out the three ugliest.  As for the pubic skirt, I agree it was bad but maybe they decided everything else was worse.  I really hope this week's episode brings better fashion.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Loooove Project Runway. 

The guy who won..... My prediction: I think he will take himself out of the show. The intensity will be too much for his nerves.

I really hope Michael Kors dials down the nasty comments. He seemed to enjoy being "funny" last year and made the most awful remarks. 

Jenna


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

My friend lives for MK's snarky comments, it makes the show for her. I don't mind as long as it is true... these people have to know how harsh the world can be. You can not have a thin skin and do this kind of stuff.

Oh and Jenna, I am fear you are so right about Bert... but I hope he keeps it together... I think he is so talented!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

It's very strange that they let Bert on... He worked for Halston! I guess the trial is to handle the challenges and pressure.

One thing I would like to see this season is an anonymous runway show. I'd like the judges to be in the dark about whose outfit is walking down. I think their opinions are biased because they know who created it. "That one is a great attempt for ______" "This one didn't cut it, but since it was done by ______ it will stay."

I just think that would be fun to throw in once in a while. Some designers are so clear in their style that it wouldn't matter - such as Mondo or Seth Aaron. The judges would have known theirs in a flash. 

Mondo and the other second place person from season 7, Amelio (??) should have won. Ha ha. I need to throw that in when I can. 

Jenna


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I believe Christian worked for Vivian Westwood... and a few others have also worked for big names... it is not the same as having your own line, nor does it really guarantee talent.

Love the blind runway ideal...

So agree about Mondo...! (Not sure which designer you mean from Season 7, who won that one?)


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> I believe Christian worked for Vivian Westwood... and a few others have also worked for big names... it is not the same as having your own line, nor does it really guarantee talent.
> 
> Love the blind runway ideal...
> 
> So agree about Mondo...! (Not sure which designer you mean from Season 7, who won that one?)


Seth Aaron won season 7 and Emilio Sosa (I said the wrong name) came in second. 
Here is a link with some pics and video of him and his work. http://www.tomandlorenzo.com/2010/01/project-runway-season-7-meet-emilio-sosa.html

He was the guy Tim Gunn disliked and argued with all the time. Remember? Tim hated all his stuff and then Emilio would win the challenge.

Jenna


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I just got a chance to watch the casting show and the season opener.  Project Runway ties with So You Think You Can Dance as my favorite reality show.  This cast seems to be a good one.  I think the right person got aufed on this episode and the best creation won.  I hope that Jenna's prediction about Bert is incorrect, but I would not be surprised if she is right. I was also surprised that the pubic skirt made it into the top three.  I truly thought it was ugly and not that difficult to put together.  I am looking for ward to watching this season.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Pubic skirt - bah!!  

All of the skirts were reeeeeeealy short too. UGH. Hello 80's.


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

My prediction is that at some point Bert will start producing work that the judges feel is dated, and he will be offed. I really feel for his story and hope that doesn't happen.

The girl who can't thread a sewing machine? I can't imagine her lasting that long. I'm curious what skills and talents she developed that she's been able to transfer into making clothes.

I agree the first round of judging should be blind...and that the judges have preconceptions about people's work. It's always striking how "fresh" the guest judges sound.

Robin


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh, Robin, I'm glad you brought up Anya (the Miss Universe contestant). My mom and I had a long talk about her. We're suspicious. I just don't see how someone who has sewn for 4 months, never made pants, never worked with silk can do what she did. She's clearly talented, but she'd have to be a sewing savant to pull that off. I wonder if there isn't more to her story.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

JennaAnderson said:


> Seth Aaron won season 7 and Emilio Sosa (I said the wrong name) came in second.
> Here is a link with some pics and video of him and his work. http://www.tomandlorenzo.com/2010/01/project-runway-season-7-meet-emilio-sosa.html
> 
> He was the guy Tim Gunn disliked and argued with all the time. Remember? Tim hated all his stuff and then Emilio would win the challenge.
> ...


Oh yes, I agree... that whole season was probably the least memorable for me...when Seth Aaron was doing the casting and mentioned he won. I thought, "You did?" a complete blur! LOL!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Fun show last night. I am always amazed that the designers can use these off beat materials and come up with designs that actually look like clothing. The guy a few seasons back who used trash bags to make the faux leather outfit was fantastic. I don't think that any of the creations last night were of that calibre, but I did like the dress that won and the


Spoiler



Seed Dress


.


Spoiler



My choice for the winner would have been the seed dress.


 I also thought the fact that Bert did not seem to care what he did because of his immunity does not bode well for him.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm very confused and disgruntled.


Spoiler



Oliver used the fabric from a dog bed and basically left arm holes open - the judges loved it. Oh and a hole for the gal's head.


 Wow - I could have done that.



Spoiler



Josh C took apart an umbrella, dyed it, changed the shape, draped etc. and the judges told him he lacked imagination because he cheated by just using fabric.



Really?

I disagreed with the judges many, many times last season. I see it happening again this time around.

~ Jenna


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Hurray, a Project Runway thread! The thing I love about this show is the creativity--seeing them start with nothing and in an incredibly short period of time come up with something.

I liked Bert from the start and was glad he won the first challenge but he really dropped the ball this week. He had immunity and just gave up because he didn't like the challenge. Not a good attitude.



Monique said:


> Oh, Robin, I'm glad you brought up Anya (the Miss Universe contestant). My mom and I had a long talk about her. We're suspicious. I just don't see how someone who has sewn for 4 months, never made pants, never worked with silk can do what she did. She's clearly talented, but she'd have to be a sewing savant to pull that off. I wonder if there isn't more to her story.


I was very suspicious of that. I used to make my own clothes back in the day and I can't believe she could sew that well for having learned a few months previously.



JennaAnderson said:


> I disagreed with the judges many, many times last season. I see it happening again this time around.


I am always like this. Often, the design I think is the best is the bottom three or the reverse. This week, I hated the winner,


Spoiler



seriously? a shapeless dog bed top?


 I thought the


Spoiler



bird seed dress


 was great, the


Spoiler



sunflower seed collar


 really made it. And doesn't that happen more than you would think, someone freaks out, re-does their whole design, then comes out on top.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh, and what's up with Oliver?  I thought he was this cool kid from London by way of someplace in Asia (remember Heidi loved his accent?), and now it turns out he lived in Columbus, Ohio until he was 16?  He speaks as if English is his second language and he has a fake English accent a la Madonna.  Whatever!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Does anyone besides me like Becky or her work? I liked her light blue - greenish dress from the first episode. I really liked the items she brought for casting auditions.

Jenna


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> Oh, and what's up with Oliver? I thought he was this cool kid from London by way of someplace in Asia (remember Heidi loved his accent?), and now it turns out he lived in Columbus, Ohio until he was 16? He speaks as if English is his second language and he has a fake English accent a la Madonna. Whatever!


Our sentiments *EXACTLY!!!* *Oliver* is such a pretentious kid! Bert seems positives smitten with him too. I don't get it!



JennaAnderson said:


> I'm very confused and disgruntled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I totally agree on this point as well! The *seed dress* was much more beautiful, creative, and labor intensive. It required much more talent than the dog bed with cut outs for head and arms!!!

I really like *Bert*, but he seemed so disengaged on this challenge. Immunity isn't a free ticket to "phone it in"!


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

I love this show!!

Does anyone else every feel shocked by the judge's choices?  I mean, they really tore that umbrella dress apart and yet they loved the dog bed one?  Personally, I thought the dog bed one was the least interesting dress walking down the runway.  But they RAVED about it.  So classy!  So elegant!

So... boring.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Alain Gomez said:


> I love this show!!
> 
> Does anyone else every feel shocked by the judge's choices? I mean, they really tore that umbrella dress apart and yet they loved the dog bed one? Personally, I thought the dog bed one was the least interesting dress walking down the runway. But they RAVED about it. So classy! So elegant!
> 
> So... boring.


I disagree with the judges constantly. That dog bed top was horrible.

Can't wait til next week.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Project Runway is one of the few reality shows that I like.  Never really sure why. 

I like the 90 minutes format, but I wish they would quit doing all the cut shots during the runway show.  I want to actually see the clothes.  I could care less about how talented the editors and camera person are.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm with all of you. The dog bed top was horrible and exactly what they said they didn't want and reamed other contestants for. Puzzling. LOVED the seed dress. It's got to be one of my PR all-time favorites. 

Like many of you, I was also very disappointed in Bert. Instead of taking a risk because he was safe, he took the challenge off. I'm beginning to wonder if he's capable of risking enough to make it very far.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I probably won't be able to watch next week because it's the final results show for sytycd. I'll watch it on the website when they post it.


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

This is probably my all time favorite show. I'm praying that this season is more about the fashion than the fake drama than last year.

I also loved the birdseed dress the best and could believe they lambasted the use of the umbrella because it was fabric but thought the fake shearling dog bed *fabric* was great. Mind boggling.

It did crack me up to see yet another "napkin dress" That gets trotted out every single time they have an unconventional materials challenge.

And yeah, Miss Trinidad has to be fudging the truth with her "only been sewing for 4 months" bit. I've been sewing for 20+ years and you don't just draft and execute a pair of nicely fitting pants out of thin air with no experience what so ever with pattern drafting while having never constructed a pair or pants ever. I've been drafting children's patterns for quite awhile now and it's just not that simple you have to know, at the very least, how a pair of pants are constructed. I'm thinking she's the one thrown in to light the dramatic fires between participants.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

They've already started the drama with the previews - that big fight between Bert and another guy (can't remember who) while being judged - "I TOLD him it looked like a cocktail dress!"  "'You're lying!" - From that's I was sure it would a partner or group challenge on the next episode.And they showed Tim saying this was the first time he was really concerned about so many people not being able to finish a challenge. Then that never happened. I hate it when they do that!

And I agree with previous posters - the dog bed top took no skill and was unflattering - who besides a skinny model wants a thick puffy top?


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I would make that dog bed top look like a puffy, pillow. Yes - Michael Kors, every woman wanted to look like that. Fabulous, stunning. 

Ugh. 

The birdseed dress was amazing.


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

Now, why didn't the hanky wee-wee dress go home?

Wrong fit, wrong proportions, except for color--nothing to link top and bottom, no one would wear it...I liked the transparent belt and the shape of the skirt re dog bed look and I liked the textures and design of the bird seed look.  But there was nothing I liked about the blue mishmash.  Nothing at all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Robin Hawke said:


> Now, why didn't the hanky wee-wee dress go home?
> 
> Wrong fit, wrong proportions, except for color--nothing to link top and bottom, no one would wear it...I liked the transparent belt and the shape of the skirt re dog bed look and I liked the textures and design of the bird seed look. But there was nothing I liked about the blue mishmash. Nothing at all.


I think it met more of the challenge criteria, but that was about it. Yes, that dress should have gone home.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Monique said:


> Like many of you, I was also very disappointed in Bert. Instead of taking a risk because he was safe, he took the challenge off. I'm beginning to wonder if he's capable of risking enough to make it very far.


He has some major 'tude going too. I fear that may get too much in the way.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Was out of town and just got caught up... I kind of liked the the winning dress but thought it looked better on the mannequin than on the model... hated the eyebrows and yeah what is up with that accent?

Reminds me of Andrae


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Is it Thursday yet?   I want to watch another episode of Project Runway!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Tam said:


> And I agree with previous posters - the dog bed top took no skill and was unflattering - who besides a skinny model wants a thick puffy top?


Exactly. anyone larger than I size 2 would look huge and frumpy in that top. BUT, it kills me that every season when they have to dress real people, someone has to whine about how they just can't dress people shaped like this - well, who do you think your customer base is?

As for Bert, he completely phoned it in. Even with immunity I would like to think I'd still try to win .... and since they called him out about it on the runway, I hope he came away sweating bullets. Major mistake.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thought last night's episode was "meh". Not crazy about the challenge itself nor any of the clothes. The winner did have the best outfit, but... I'm just going to hope the rest of the season isn't like that with far too much emphasis on petty bickering and not on design.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Monique said:


> Thought last night's episode was "meh". Not crazy about the challenge itself nor any of the clothes. The winner did have the best outfit, but... I'm just going to hope the rest of the season isn't like that with far too much emphasis on petty bickering and not on design.


Yes, I agree. In fact, I can't even remember which one won.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JennaAnderson said:


> Yes, I agree. In fact, I can't even remember which one won.


I was watching the final results show of sytycd so I only caught the last half hour.

Laura won and Fallene was eliminated. Very disappointed in her.

That was such a weird challenge. The concept ruined the designs for me. I'll be able to watch the whole thing next week and I hope they come up with something better.


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

Whenever there is a collaborative challenge, I hate watching _PR_; the people who qualify for this show are rarely people who understand give and take. I'd rather watch a group challenge, each designer in charge of one look, with collaboration limited to an hour discussing the group concept.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Robin Hawke said:


> Whenever there is a collaborative challenge, I hate watching _PR_; the people who qualify for this show are rarely people who understand give and take. I'd rather watch a group challenge, each designer in charge of one look, with collaboration limited to an hour discussing the group concept.


Didn't they do something like that last season?

And let me just say that Bert is really getting on my last nerve. She really needs to take that attitude down a peg and stop being the know-all end-all of High Fashion. The outfit he and Victor made was awful - starting with that horrible floral print.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Didn't they do something like that last season?
> 
> And let me just say that Bert is really getting on my last nerve. She really needs to take that attitude down a peg and stop being the know-all end-all of High Fashion. The outfit he and Victor made was awful - starting with that horrible floral print.


The top wasn't too, too awful but combine it with the rest of the outfit and it went beyond awful.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I can't believe how fast I've gone from being a total Bert fan in the first episode to wishing he would get voted off.  He is so condescending--I just hate that.  No surprise because I rarely seem to agree with the judges, but I didn't like the winning outfit at all and thought that simple blouse and pant (with the horrendous-hair model) looked totally dowdy.  I loved the tailored jacket and pants though.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Dowdy is a great word for that outfit! My mother had pajamas that looked like that outfit. 

Who thinks we need a Project Runway meets Toddlers and Tiaras episode?    

Jenna


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

JennaAnderson said:


> Who thinks we need a Project Runway meets Toddlers and Tiaras episode?


Yes, please!

I am really looking forward to next week's challenge. Nina Garcia scares the crap out of me--I may have to watch the episode through my fingers.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> Yes, please!
> 
> I am really looking forward to next week's challenge. Nina Garcia scares the crap out of me--I may have to watch the episode through my fingers.


That one will be great. Is it the first time they've designed something for her?


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes.  They've designed for Heidi before, but not Nina.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

That's one thing I don't get about the judges.  I see something I think it old or costumie and they as often as not go ga-ga over it.  The frumpy top and pants were hideous even if it's hard to work with that fabric.  and the asymmetrical coat and slacks looked like Elven spring fashion to me.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> That's one thing I don't get about the judges. I see something I think it old or costumie and they as often as not go ga-ga over it. The frumpy top and pants were hideous even if it's hard to work with that fabric. and the asymmetrical coat and slacks looked like Elven spring fashion to me.


Totally agree.

Plus, I was really unclear as to what the challenge was. I mean, aren't stilt walkers SUPPOSED to be costume-y? And yet the looks they liked the best were the ones that could translate into everyday wear...?

WTF


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

I thought the challenge confusing, too--stilts are theatrical and they asked for drama.

Nina scares me, too. I'm worried for everyone next week.

Priceless suggestion, toddlers and tiaras on the runway! LOL

Robin


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Interesting show last night... wondering what y'all think of designers helping other designers finish? I also was said to see that designer go even though she had not been impressive... I thought she was interesting.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

If you watch reruns or watch the show next week - look closely at one of the short promo blurbs. There is a clip of Anya working on her week 1 outfit and the blonde gal is also working on it! The model is standing in the middle and the two designers are both putzing with it. That isn't fair.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, it's one thing to show someone how to go about dyeing fabric and another to really put your hands on the garment. I was really glad


Spoiler



she didn't win


 for that reason. I have to say I thought that coat dress thing was absolutely awful. The previews for next week look exciting in a hair-tearing way.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I liked the outfit that won but I didn't think it looked good on Nina. She was too short for such an intricate design.

I liked Julie's idea but it ended up sloppy. 

Laura's was pretty good. I liked the color and the design, but the see-through bands on the skirt took it out of the running for Nina. She's obviously a terrific seamstress. Her helping Anya was nice but not fair to the other contestants. Sloppy work has eliminated many a contestant. The producers and judges must be aware of it because it's been recorded. Just more drama.

I went to Rate the Runway and gave most of the designs an okay (two star) rating. I thought they were mostly boring. Bert needs to get away from the little black dress.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I went to Rate the Runway and gave most of the designs an okay (two star) rating. I thought they were mostly boring. Bert needs to get away from the little black dress.


I actually liked his dress the best...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I actually liked his dress the best...


I didn't say I didn't like it. He just always seems to do some variation of it.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I liked the outfit that won but I didn't think it looked good on Nina. She was too short for such an intricate design.


I agree - it looked very good on the model, but I thought that it made Nina look a little on the "dumpy" side. I was happy that Anya did not win since she had help. I did like her jumpsuit. Victor's outfit reminded me of something from the Jetsons. I was sorry to see Julie go, but her coat dress did look very messy.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

The Editor-in-Chief at Marie Claire is just awful.  She's been on there before and every time I see her I think that Meryl Streep must have modeled her Devil Wears Prada character after her.

I mean, she's just needlessly vicious.  If you don't like something, fine.  But, "If Nina wore that I would think she wanted to be fired" or "If Nina wore that I would think she was depressed.  Are you depressed?"  Sheesh.  Bold words coming from a white woman wearing orange.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Alain Gomez said:


> The Editor-in-Chief at Marie Claire is just awful. She's been on there before and every time I see her I think that Meryl Streep must have modeled her Devil Wears Prada character after her.
> 
> I mean, she's just needlessly vicious. If you don't like something, fine. But, "If Nina wore that I would think she wanted to be fired" or "If Nina wore that I would think she was depressed. Are you depressed?" Sheesh. Bold words coming from a white woman wearing orange.


We know Nina is one tough cookie, but I don't know how she can stand to work for that witch.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We know Nina is one tough cookie, but I don't know how she can stand to work for that witch.


I know!! My mom and I were commenting on that. You could be the most fashionable person around and it would still probably create ulcers working for her. It means that if you want to keep your job you have to OBSESS over what you're wearing every single day.


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

A recent study found that disagreeable people have more career success than nice people. I couldn't help but think of this when I watched.  

When Nina turned around, the shirt looked particularly ill-fitting. She would have been better in the black dress--at least she could have worn some amazing jewelry with it.

Robin


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Robin Hawke said:


> A recent study found that disagreeable people have more career success than nice people. I couldn't help but think of this when I watched.
> 
> When Nina turned around, the shirt looked particularly ill-fitting. She would have been better in the black dress--at least she could have worn some amazing jewelry with it.
> 
> Robin


Bullies!

Yeah I wasn't thrilled with the way the outfit turned out on Nina. It didn't look terrible. But it's not something I would have necessarily gone out in the evening with.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

When I saw the outfit come down the runway I thought it might be in the bottom three.  The top just looked odd to me with the asymmetry and the off-center cutouts.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

drenfrow said:


> When I saw the outfit come down the runway I thought it might be in the bottom three. The top just looked odd to me with the asymmetry and the off-center cutouts.


I may be wrong but I believe some of the safe designers also thought she might be in the bottom....


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

So... wait. The original airing of a show is an hour and a half, but the reruns are cut down to an hour?

Not that I mind.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JennaAnderson said:


> So... wait. The original airing of a show is an hour and a half, but the reruns are cut down to an hour?
> 
> Not that I mind.


I noticed that tonight when I saw they were rerunning last week's show.

Does your guide say that they are designing for Heidi this time? Mine does. I hope not.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I noticed that tonight when I saw they were rerunning last week's show.
> 
> Does your guide say that they are designing for Heidi this time? Mine does. I hope not.


Nope - my guide says sportswear.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmmm - will Bert quit this week?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JennaAnderson said:


> Hmmm - will Bert quit this week?


He's too tough for that.

Somebody needs to smack Joshua M upside the head.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> He's too tough for that.
> 
> Somebody needs to smack Joshua M upside the head.


King of the Bedazzler


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My favorites were Kimberly and Bert, although some of the others were pretty good. Most of them were a mess. I wish Heidi had said, "I wouldn't put my name to any of these designs, they are so bad."


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

This was such a crazy episode!  Cecilia quitting!  Oliver falling, then having a panic attack!  Josh C. returning!  Josh bullying Becky!  Anthony and Bert fighting!  The train wreck "fashions"!  It was definitely entertaining!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to agree with Heidi, the wrong designer went home. I see how the other judges are now, they have already decided who is worthy and who is not. That outfit (by the designer that stayed) was just horrendous and the girl that left made 3 pieces and they only disliked one? Whatever... this just explains how Gretchen (last season) hung on, they had her pegged for the finale from the first show...and I was shocked when she was not sent home after that one horrendous team challenge...

I kind of hate every one this season.... ugh!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm becoming more critical of these competition reality shows. I haven't found anyone yet who I think is a good designer. They are all short skirts and boat neck tops. Anya has done that racer back three times now. The winning black dress... It was a dog bed with holes for the arms and head - with snaps! 

Yuck. 

America's Next Top Model All Stars starts soon. I plan to start a thread for that show. Maybe I'm just too old for reality TV.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree that no one has stood out this season yet.  There were a lot of ugly messes last night.  I liked Bert's and Victor's outfits best.  That jacket that Victor did was impressive in such a short period of time.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Count me among those who is a little bored with the season. No fun personalities and lots of bad, and I mean, bad clothes. Where is the style? I hate challenges like this. I want couture. Feh!


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

Thought there should have been one winning design--they were not on par with each other. Hasn't the zipper on the outside been around for at least three, four Project Runway seasons? 

Heidi was right with her "One day" comment. The judges made the wrong choice for a challenge by challenge show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, Heidi was absolutely right. Anthony Ryan should have gone home. Okay, Danielle gave us the green blouse for the third time, but it was at least okay. Anthony Ryan's design was one of the worst messes I've ever seen on the show and the only decent design on his team was done by the man he despised as being too old.

I liked Bert's design and also Kimberly's jacket and shorts. She's beginning to stand out a little bit for me.

I did not like Michael's analysis of Joshua's treatment of Becky. He picked Becky to sew and Anya to design? Once again, we see Anya's lack of sewing skills and Becky should not have to make up for that lack.

I think I'll see if Rate the Runway is up yet. I want to give Anthony Ryan's design a minus 10.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

My friend and I agree that this may be the worst season talent wise.... ever. Still, PR is like pizza, even when it is bad, it is still pretty good!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> My friend and I agree that this may be the worst season talent wise.... ever. Still, PR is like pizza, even when it is bad, it is still pretty good!


I missed last season so I can't say about that. The other seasons on Lifetime, however, have not been nearly as good as the the seasons on Bravo.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

All the designers this season are either making straight up ugly clothes or the same, safe outfits week after week .... I've watched every episode of every season so far but this one is really trying me ....


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Sigh...if only we had a Mondo this season.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenfrow said:


> Sigh...if only we had a Mondo this season.


I've heard Mondo mentioned several times. I'm going to have to watch last season.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> Sigh...if only we had a Mondo this season.


 I loved him and his work. There were some talented people over the years. Numerous good designers per season... this one - meh.

I mean really, name one designer who you think stands out? Bert and Oliver are ok but their work is the same week after week. Anya - yep, same racer back. Kimberly has good sewing skills but her creativity is blah.

??


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

Mondo fan, and he was right about long sleeves. When Heidi wore his dress sleeveless, it lost some of its visual punch.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Mondo may be my favorite designer on the show..._ever_!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Mondo may be my favorite designer on the show..._ever_!


Not that I would wear most of it, but I like it.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Not that I would wear most of it, but I like it.


I just don't have the figure for it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I just don't have the figure for it.


Neither do I, kiddo, neither do I. <sigh>


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you for posting the pictures. Lovely visual punch, think I'll take another deep drink.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am not sure what I thought of the show last night, I liked Laura's the best and I was glad the two from the bottom three did not go home...

Just underwhelmed, really.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh and I kind of hate Becky now, I was rooting for her cause she was a little older but she is dowdy! Was surprised she did not land in the bottom three.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I told myself that if they loved Bert's Humpty Dumpty outfit I would stop watching.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Bert's "creation" was insane.  It looked awful on the model.  How could Heidi have liked it!  I think it's funny that even the other designers can't figure out who is in the top three and the bottom three.


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

I am not ready for another group challenge next week. Hate them. One a season is plenty. I want to see people inspired to create--not bickering.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Robin Hawke said:


> I am not ready for another group challenge next week. Hate them. One a season is plenty. I want to see people inspired to create--not bickering.


^^ This x 10.

This week's show was an improvement, but still far too meh.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I loved this challenge. I thought it had a lot of potential. Maybe the talent is just not there.

Some red slashing on Becky's would have saved the design.

Instead of puffy things on the top of the puffy slacks, Bert could have done a geometric dress. Why is Heidi so snarky with him? She never does that.



Robin Hawke said:


> I am not ready for another group challenge next week. Hate them. One a season is plenty. I want to see people inspired to create--not bickering.


My feelings exactly.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> I think it's funny that even the other designers can't figure out who is in the top three and the bottom three.


EXACTLY!!!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

This will be the third group challenge this season.  Why??


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenfrow said:


> This will be the third group challenge this season. Why??


This show has degenerated into a drama fest. I wouldn't mind so much if we were seeing some great design.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I am so over Bert....he has got a nasty edge.  I called his outfit the "Oompa Loompa" look last night watching with my girl friends.

And I picked Josh and Oliver to be in the bottom three way back in the workroom--their stuff was just terrible.  But most of the outfits were bad, don't you think?  Anybody watch Just Desserts?  They did fancy cakes this week, most of them ugly--and some of the PR outfits reminded me of the cakes.  I wish (for many reasons) that PR was still on Bravo... I'd love to see a Just Desserts/PR crossover show.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I am so over Bert....he has got a nasty edge. I called his outfit the "Oompa Loompa" look last night watching with my girl friends.
> 
> And I picked Josh and Oliver to be in the bottom three way back in the workroom--their stuff was just terrible. But most of the outfits were bad, don't you think? Anybody watch Just Desserts? They did fancy cakes this week, most of them ugly--and some of the PR outfits reminded me of the cakes. I wish (for many reasons) that PR was still on Bravo... I'd love to see a Just Desserts/PR crossover show.
> 
> Betsy


That's it! Oompa Loompa! I knew it reminded me of something.

Yes, very bad. There has a been a significant lack of both talent and personality since the move from Bravo.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I am so over Bert....he has got a nasty edge. I called his outfit the "Oompa Loompa" look last night watching with my girl friends.
> 
> And I picked Josh and Oliver to be in the bottom three way back in the workroom--their stuff was just terrible. But most of the outfits were bad, don't you think? Anybody watch Just Desserts? They did fancy cakes this week, most of them ugly--and some of the PR outfits reminded me of the cakes. I wish (for many reasons) that PR was still on Bravo... I'd love to see a Just Desserts/PR crossover show.
> 
> Betsy


I agree, *Betsy*! What's up with _Bert's_ attitude? Paired with a high waisted, big bottomed Humpty Dumpty meets Oompa Loompa in Toyland outfit and I was done with him. I guess they choose these people for drama. 

I also love _Top Chef_ and _Just Desserts_! I just wish I had the opportunity to sample these desserts! 

The contestant on PR I just don't get is _Oliver_. His clothes are so BORING, and he seems disconnected. Wake up and engage in the challenges.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Have you seen this news?

Austin, Mondo on 'Project Runway All Stars,' but no Heidi or Tim?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Have you seen this news?
> 
> Austin, Mondo on 'Project Runway All Stars,' but no Heidi or Tim?


Not Joanna Coles. Please say it isn't so. And Kenley? Please. Fur and feathers will fly between those two and if that's the direction this show will take, I'm not watching.

I see Jerell a lot on _How Do I Look?_ Hmmm, forgot to see if that show was on Hulu. I do enjoy a good makeover.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Interesting. Initially, Tim Gunn worked for the school, right? Or he was an instructor... ??


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> Have you seen this news?
> 
> Austin, Mondo on 'Project Runway All Stars,' but no Heidi or Tim?


Hmmm... Well, I'll certainly have to watch but let's hope this isn't a "jumping the shark" move. It will be great to see Mondo but I couldn't stand Kenley.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't like Kenly but I liked her cloths...!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

At least they aren't bringing back Wendy Pepper. She probably turned it down and said she'd only join if she were a judge.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I didn't like Kenly but I liked her cloths...!


Kenley was such a copycat. I did like her style but she was stuck in the 50's.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I did like her style but she was stuck in the 50's.


So am I!


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I am so over Bert....he has got a nasty edge. I called his outfit the "Oompa Loompa" look last night watching with my girl friends.
> 
> And I picked Josh and Oliver to be in the bottom three way back in the workroom--their stuff was just terrible. But most of the outfits were bad, don't you think? Anybody watch Just Desserts? They did fancy cakes this week, most of them ugly--and some of the PR outfits reminded me of the cakes. I wish (for many reasons) that PR was still on Bravo... I'd love to see a Just Desserts/PR crossover show.
> 
> Betsy


I'm over Bert as well.

And what is UP with Oliver?? I honestly DO NOT SEE what the big deal is with his clothes. Every single outfit of his I've hated and they just gush over how well made it is.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well they did not gush this week. They said they were bored ... What is funny is how much his work resembles his personality.... Not one designer stands out for me. That has never happened before.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I definitely thought Oliver should have gone home this week.


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't think the show's format lends itself to Oliver's process. I have a feeling he incubates for a long time. What we're seeing from him is probably a very rough draft.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well last nights show was pretty interesting. I did really like the collection that won and thought it was the best I had seen produced by a team for this challenge. I thought the gown should have won though. I really was not so crazy about Oliver's but I it may just be the kind of thing you need to see in person to appreciate.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

What did Kimberly say about Becky?  That her designs are... I can't remember what she said but it was kind of spot on. 

Joshua is a mess. He's all drama and tantrums, but don't you dare confront him. 

I'm kind of ready for this season to be over. I have high hopes for Fashion Hunters which is a new series starting in October on Bravo. 

~ Jenna


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Oliver's jacket was great and I loved Viktor's evening gown.


Spoiler



I thought either of them should have won over Anya's dress.


 It was very nice but it didn't have the Wow factor for me. Joshua was totally out of line. What a horrible team that was.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just took a peek at the designs. Haven't seen the full show yet. I loved Viktor's gown. It should have won. 

A lot of the designs were ho-hum as usual. Does Olivier not understand color? Somebody should wrap him bolts of red and orange until he sees the light. That being said, it was a good jacket.

I don't mind who was eliminated because she wasn't going to make it very much further anyway. Same ole' same ole'.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I need to watch the replay of the runway portion. Oliver's jacket was nice but the boob area was awful. At least that's what I'm remembering. 

Yes - give that kid an injection of color whether he likes it or not. 

Jenna


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JennaAnderson said:


> I need to watch the replay of the runway portion. Oliver's jacket was nice but the boob area was awful. At least that's what I'm remembering.
> 
> Yes - give that kid an injection of color whether he likes it or not.
> 
> Jenna


I think they post the video on the website tomorrow. I'll watch the whole show then. Or maybe just the beginning and the runway.

The way they let boobs hang out is ridiculous. Go watch How Do I Look on Style. Women who let their boobs hang out like that get sent there for a fashion intervention. They talk about taste level and then we see things like that. <shakeshead>


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

OK, this is going to sound harsh. My mother passed away when I was in my 20's, too. Granted, I was 5 years older than Joshua and I had Gilbert to help me through it. But, I understand how that can affect everything in your world. That said, he has no excuse to let his emotions get out of control, trash innocent bystanders and then blame it on his guilt over not going home enough. At 25, he is almost grown and needs to start behaving as such. He's using that as an excuse to justify being an awful person.

Laura Bennett said it better: _"Joshua misses his mother. He wasn't able to travel home as often as he would have liked. Pursuing his dream in New York prevented him from being with his mom when she died. I believe his emotions are real. I believe he regrets not spending more time with his mother. I believe he is in pain. I do not believe any of this is an excuse for his bad behavior."_

Thank you, I"m done now.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> OK, this is going to sound harsh. My mother passed away when I was in my 20's, too. Granted, I was 5 years older than Joshua and I had Gilbert to help me through it. But, I understand how that can affect everything in your world. That said, he has no excuse to let his emotions get out of control, trash innocent bystanders and then blame it on his guilt over not going home enough. At 25, he is almost grown and needs to start behaving as such. He's using that as an excuse to justify being an awful person.
> 
> Laura Bennett said it better: _"Joshua misses his mother. He wasn't able to travel home as often as he would have liked. Pursuing his dream in New York prevented him from being with his mom when she died. I believe his emotions are real. I believe he regrets not spending more time with his mother. I believe he is in pain. I do not believe any of this is an excuse for his bad behavior."_
> 
> Thank you, I"m done now.


I agree. If you're still in the grieving process, you should have the maturity at 25 to realize it and not be putting yourself through an intense, high-stress competition.

Personally, I think he just likes the attention.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Yep - Bert had that figured out. He said Josh could have come to him privately to apologize instead of making a huge spectacle of a grand announcement. Bert has his issues with cooperation too, but he hit the nail on the head with Josh. I hope his bad behavior results in him getting cut sooner rather than later this season.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Two things - 1) I wonder if Bert learned a lesson about his own disruptive behavior by watching Joshua? 2) It's sad that our comments are mostly about people and back story and not about the clothes. It shows this is a weak group of designers. 

What should we discuss next? Michael Kors affinity for lip gloss or the less than stellar models. 

Ha ha


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

JennaAnderson said:


> Two things - 1) I wonder if Bert learned a lesson about his own disruptive behavior by watching Joshua? 2) It's sad that our comments are mostly about people and back story and not about the clothes. It shows this is a weak group of designers.
> 
> What should we discuss next? Michael Kors affinity for lip gloss or the less than stellar models.
> 
> Ha ha


Psh! The tears are half the reason why we watch the show!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Alain Gomez said:


> Psh! The tears are half the reason why we watch the show!


Not I, thank you. I watch it on the Lifetime website so I can FF past the drama. Of course, that means I miss Tim Gunn.


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

Tim Gunn is a hero--I began to enjoy the show after circle time. I love it when they help each other, hate it when they start spinning what they'll say if they lose.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I didn't watch tonight's show but I know who won and who had to clean up their work space.

I decided it was time to go for the spoilers. The top nine showed at Lincoln Center. I know previously, it was only the top six. Honestly, looking at these collections, I don't know how some of them had the nerve to show. Ill-fitting, unflattering, poorly designed or over-designed.

I used spoiler tags because some people don't like even general comments, but it's not too spoilery for those who want to peek.



Spoiler



Do they think women like to wear see through tops with no bra? Is a black bathing suit (or two or three) covered with chiffon something women would wear on a date? And how do y'all feel about diaper shorts?



There was only one collection that I really liked.

I think this is my last season for Project Runway.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Last night's episode was interesting, but the clothes were quite blah. Again. 

Anya's dress, bathrobe thingie... Ummm I can't decide. 

Jenna


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

The judges love Anya don't they?  I didn't like her look at all.  But then my Project Runway friends laugh at me because I am vocal about how much I hate the one-shoulder look in general.  I loved Viktor's and I thought the girl looked adorable wearing it.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

drenfrow said:


> The judges love Anya don't they? I didn't like her look at all. But then my Project Runway friends laugh at me because I am vocal about how much I hate the one-shoulder look in general. I loved Viktor's and I thought the girl looked adorable wearing it.


I agree, though I like some of Anya's stuff, in a sea of mediocre I can see why she stands out. I think in any previous season she would be gone already. I like Viktor's as well but it was over accessorized, they push them to use that "Piperline" wall then hit them for it... I hated the necklace with it... just the purse was all or none.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

This season is just a snooze-a-palooza.

Did anyone else notice the commercial for Project Accessory? I wonder how that will work.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Monique said:


> This season is just a snooze-a-palooza.
> 
> Did anyone else notice the commercial for Project Accessory? I wonder how that will work.


Yes I did Monique... not sure but I will give it a try for sure


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No comments about Oliver?   He was my vote to go down...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I liked Bert, Joshua and Laura. I think they made their models look really good. I see that Olivier managed to combine beige and gray this time. 

I can see why Bryce went home instead of Olivier, but I hope he goes home next time.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No comments about Oliver?  He was my vote to go down...
> 
> Betsy


Oh, yeah. I forgot about his drama about having to (ick) deal with real people.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No comments about Oliver?  He was my vote to go down...


Oh, Oliver.   I'm not even sure he's actually human. Anyone ever see Invasion of the Body Snatchers...


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No comments about Oliver?  He was my vote to go down...
> 
> Betsy


I loved it when the lady said to her husband, "Did he understand me?" 
I wanted to scream at the TV - he's from Michigan!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Nooo, not another team challenge.

I just finished watching Thursday's episode and really enjoyed it. A few of the comments had me cackling like a hyena.

Heidi: Bada-Bing

Tim: It would be different if you weren't ... _*firm*_.

But the best ever was Olivier asking Tim what a DD was. Every time I think about it, I cackle all over again.

I loved Joshua's dress. It was something I would wear, but there was really nothing different about it. It seemed just as safe as Bert's.

Anya should have definitely won. That dress, as Michael said, was a runway dress. BTW, I was at Macy's the other day and saw some actual Michael Kors designs. They were only purses, but they were very nice. I didn't buy one.

I definitely vote for Olivier going home next week. Bert will be devastated.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> But the best ever was Olivier asking Tim what a DD was. Every time I think about it, I cackle all over again.


You see...this is why I think he's not human, I mean, come on! Yes, the look on Tim's face was priceless.

I agree about the team challenge next week. This will be the *fourth* team challenge. It's really hard to see the designer's true aesthetic when they are constrained by the team aspect.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Every season there is an episode where the designers have to dress normal shaped humans and every season there is at least one designer who has not idea how to do that.  I'm not surprised that Olivier was this season's whiner.   I'm over him, his poseur accent and his beige fabrics.

But then I'm over Bert and Joshua too ...


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

I was curious whether Oliver preferred dressing dummies to models...oh, wait, models can walk, their only advantage!

I thought Anya's lack of sewing skill really showed in this challenge. The neckline and hem both looked puckery--was I wrong?  And wasn't the belt a repeat from an earlier challenge? Or was it an accessory from the wall? 

Tim was great this episode, even if the clothes weren't.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

OK, it's about Olivier again.  First, pick an accent stay consistent with it; yours has been all over the place.  Second, that 'plus size' man you are dressing is a normal sized - albeit slightly taller - human.  One thing a real designer needs to know is how to dress real humans; not all your clients will be androgynous sticks.

I'm better now.  

After all that, I'm happy with the judges' decision this week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> OK, it's about Olivier again. First, pick an accent stay consistent with it; yours has been all over the place. Second, that 'plus size' man you are dressing is a normal sized - albeit slightly taller - human. One thing a real designer needs to know is how to dress real humans; not all your clients will be androgynous sticks.
> 
> I'm better now.
> 
> After all that, I'm happy with the judges' decision this week.


Olivier supposedly designs men's clothing so what is his problem? He's a baby. I don't know how old he is, but I have the feeling he'll be a baby when he's 40 and even when he's 80. I'm glad he's gone. He was just annoying.

I think Viktor won, again, because of the jacket. Ripped jeans are NOT design. The judges love him.

I see Viktor, Josh and Anthony Ryan in the top three. Not because I think they're the best, but because the judges love them. They saved Anthony Ryan when he was clearly the loser. They've let Josh slide a couple of times. They've done the same for Bert, too (nice of Heidi to say something positive to Bert for a change), but he and Laura have mostly been in the middle. They might slip Anya into the top three just so it's not all male.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I am so happy that Oliver is gone.  That guy annoyed the heck out of me.  And his designs were so meh.  And I agree with you Geoffrey, the lead singer was NOT "plus sized".  Oliver is just used to 70 lb. stick people.  Ugh, good riddance.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

So glad Oliver is gone.  He was so ridiculous this week it was almost sad.  That poor singer, sitting in his underwear for an hour!  I felt so sorry for him, standing there while Oliver tells Tim how he can't design for him because he's too big.  Are you kidding me?  Oliver had no business on this show.  Good riddance is right.

I must say I was just a wee bit glad to see Anya taken down a peg.  I don't know what it is but she seems too sure of herself or something, I find her off-putting.  Her outfit was not only awful  but quite literally falling apart.  

I actually thought the braiding on Viktor's jacket looked a little too puffy on top of the shoulders.  I wasn't impressed by anybody this week.


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

Oliver would be happier designing buildings--plenty of neutral materials and if he didn't like a curve or hill, he could use a bulldozer. Hope he realizes from this experience that his talents don't play well with people.

This was an interesting challenge: Dressing rock stars is probably a dream gig, but they all seemed confounded with the reality.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I didn't hate Josh's stuff this week - but he REALLY needs to learn how to edit.  I'm not sure I get his fascination with squares of color as accents ....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ohmygawd, I've avoided this thread until today, but I finally watched the episode.  My, there were some OOOOGLY clothes...I wasn't crazy about any of them, but the pleather jacket was ok and I liked Bert's tie-dye (not necessarily the garment, just the pattern....it would have looked great in a quilt.  While I was happy to see Olivier gone...I really think Anya's was the worst garment, and I like Anya....  Loved that Adam Lambert said HE could have made a better garment....

I think Victor's pants also helped him--they might not have been a great design, they were the best fitting ones there...

Betsy


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I was waiting for someone to reference Scooby Doo and they finally did. Half of the band members looked like shaggy.  

bring on Project Runway All Stars.


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

Half of the band members looked like shaggy.  

AGREED.
Robin


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

I really didn't like those braids coupled with an all purple outfit.  Nina said he looked like a Viking.  Umm.... no.  You need like animal skins to pull off the Viking look.


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

I used to be able to nail the judge's decision. Always got it right, but I haven't scored a hit in several seasons. I really believe they stopped scoring challenges and started scoring who they wanted in the finale.

All I can say is Mondo knows plaid pants.

Robin


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Last nigt's parting comment by Tim Gunn saying, "what an excellent group of designers they all are.." had me snorting and reaching for my remote. 

And - did you see the network is offering Project Runway t-shirts!!?? They're super boring also. 

I have to admit, when Anthony Ryan's long dress walked the runway I thought of the Mason women instantly. It freaked me out when Nina said that!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

While I think Anya did amazingly well for what she had to work with, no way she had the best garment up there...I think she got the pity vote...(I did like the pants she made with the first fabric).

I think whatsisname--Josh Viktor! --the one with the three pieces?--should have won....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't seen the show yet so I don't know what the challenge was. Just based on the designs, I liked Viktor's the best. Lifetime will post the video tomorrow and I'll watch it then.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I cried a little cause this is the first time I remember seeing Heidi upset... I loved her last comment... "He was cute."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Viktor!  Viktor's the one I meant, not Josh...cannot remember their names.  Probably because I tend to think of them as "crying guy" or "the old guy" or something, LOL!  Back to amend my previous post...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Viktor! Viktor's the one I meant, not Josh...cannot remember their names. Probably because I tend to think of them as "crying guy" or "the old guy" or something, LOL! Back to amend my previous post...
> 
> Betsy


Thank goodness you corrected that. I was beginning to worry about you. I mean, the lady who brought us crocking has to have more fashion sense than that.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Ok guys, we're down to the final six.  Place your bets on who's going to Fashion Week!

Right now, I say it's going to be Victor, Anya and then torn between Bert/Josh.  Both of those guys are so hit and miss with the judges.  I don't think Kimberly and the blonde chick are strong enough as designers to stay in the competition.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree with Viktor and Anya and will pick Bert for the third person. 

~ Jenna


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I looked at the collections of the designers still standing again.



Spoiler



I really like Laura's collection. I love the way she used black and gold and I also loved the print.

Bert was too simple. Lovely, but not fashion week worthy. I've always liked his simple approach but he's definitely not high fashion.

Viktor seemed to put the models in black bathing suits and then draped them with black chiffon. Doesn't work for me.

I like Kimberly's use of color but that's about it.

Anya was her usual drapey self. I hated the one piece bloomers.

Joshua's was just horrible especially the b&w print with the slash of green.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

JennaAnderson said:


> I agree with Viktor and Anya and will pick Bert for the third person.
> 
> ~ Jenna


Ditto!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Sad to see the old guy go and like him even more for his humility. If it was a personality contest than Josh would have been out weeks ago. Really hoping he does not make it to the final 3. Rooting for Laura or Kimberly to pull it out!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

My husband watched it with me last night and was amazed at how bad the designers were. He hated everything. 
Yep - it's been that kind of season.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

The judges are in love with Anya, she can do no wrong.  Bert was his own worst enemy, he was always unable to suck it up and do something if he didn't feel "inspired" by the challenge.  I think we're all agreed that it will be Anya and Viktor for sure in the final three.  I am hoping Laura makes it, I think she's the best designer of the other three.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Every few years fashion goes through an "ugly" phase... maybe this is a reflection of that? Cause all the judges and even Tim seem to think these guys are great?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Every few years fashion goes through an "ugly" phase... maybe this is a reflection of that? Cause all the judges and even Tim seem to think these guys are great?


They have to say that no matter what they think. The stuff they are putting out is just boring.

I'm sorry Bert was eliminated and I'm rooting for Laura to be in the final three. No matter who gets eliminated, they all got to show at Fashion Week.


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

I keep wondering when the judges will call Anya on her construction skills. Those sleeves were so strange looking. I noticed the photo choice for the advertorial showed the sleeves in profile. It was a strange week, no winner for me, and Burt didn't seem like a loser. He can sew. Isn't a large part of beautiful clothing the sewing and finishing techniques?  Anya has an eye, obvious talent, but I want the entire package that includes skill. Robin


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I like most of what Viktor does. I think Anya is a good designer, but construction


Spoiler



Really, did her model have to be cut out of the dress because she couldn't sew it to come off and on I am hoping for Viktor to win since I have liked most of what he has presented. Josh makes me laugh, Laura is good and Kim is OK. Sadly, I can't get excited about any of them like I did for Mondo. Bye, bye Burt. He did sew and design nice classic styles.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Ok, here's the thing with Anya: I kind of get Josh's frustration at her construction skills. But, at the same time, the whole point of the show is to become a top _designer_. Are you telling me that Michael Kors sews everything he sells? Of course not. When you get to that level, you hire people to sew for you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Did anyone watch "After the Runway?" !!!

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I didn't know there was an 'After the Runway' until I was watching the show over dinner on Friday or I probably would have recorded it. Was it worth it? I saw the promo clip of Josh jumping all over Laura for criticizing about his designs (and making inappropriate comments about her age) - but that just confirmed my opinion of him as a self-centered, attitude twink who can't stand the thought of anyone criticizing her.

I was glad that Bert went home to Ernie. I didn't like his designs that much - they were often boring. I think the final 3 will be Viktor, Anya and Josh even though I don't like Josh all that much. The other two designers are just often too middle-of-the-pack for me to think they'll survive.

Regarding Anya and whether models have to be cut out of clothes, _Runway_ has had models sewn into clothing since season 1 and Josh was just being Josh spreading his poisonous little opinions. Her outfit was not sellable as is since one couldn't get into it, but that's easily rectified - but it was an interesting design. I have to say, though, that I was curious about what here other dress looked like on a model.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I also missed After the Runway because I record the show and didn't know it was on.  I've set it up to record this week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I loved it...they were saying what they really thought.  It was EXTREMELY catty.   

Betsy


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Four finalists seems a little desperate to me.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I did like Anya's outfits but I'm not sure why they took two days to make. Josh's long gown was hideous in my opinion. ~ Sparkle and Shine.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I liked Anya's outfits a lot but all three were very simple, it didn't really show a range. I thought Josh's gown was hideous and I didn't like Kimberly's skirts. I would rather have seen


Spoiler



Laura


 go to the final four than


Spoiler



Kimberly


, but neither of them is that strong. I kind of expected them to just go with the three.

After the Runway was definitely catty. You could tell Kimberly had been hanging on to anger since watching the shows on TV. I always think it's very disingenuous of people to spend weeks saying mean things about other people and then trying to tear up and apologize and be forgiven. Whatever.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't have been surprised if both had been gone, but I thought they threw the right one off.  And I thoroughly enjoyed After the Runway again.  

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It doesn't matter because they all got to show at Fashion Week. 

I did not like anything that Joshua the Jerk did and I only liked Anya's red number. Viktor and Laura each had two good looks and Kimberly was meh. 

But I'm judging from photos. If I knew what the challenge was, my opinion might be different.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It doesn't matter because they all got to show at Fashion Week.
> 
> I did not like anything that Joshua the Jerk did and I only liked Anya's red number. Viktor and Laura each had two good looks and Kimberly was meh.
> 
> But I'm judging from photos. If I knew what the challenge was, my opinion might be different.


I realized that I am really out of the fashion loop. They were ALL raving about Victor's jacket and I just couldn't get over how weird it looked.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Alain Gomez said:


> I realized that I am really out of the fashion loop. They were ALL raving about Victor's jacket and I just couldn't get over how weird it looked.


I think it's because Viktor can really tailor jackets rather than the design itself.


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

I've lost count of how many times Anya should have gone home...

All the new learning and influences from other designers caught up with her. Poor thing...it's usually a good thing, but, in this case, I think the other voices have overwhelmed her. 

Robin


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Is anyone else surprised and yet, at the same time, not surprised at all by the outcome of the season?


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes I feel exactly the same way.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Alain Gomez said:


> Is anyone else surprised and yet, at the same time, not surprised at all by the outcome of the season?


Well, that sums it up perfectly. My friend and I both dropped our jaws when they announced the winner.


Spoiler



I have been saying all season long that the judges loved Anya beyond all reason. I really liked her dresses but they were all the same. Anybody who can create 4-5 looks in a day and a half is not doing much in the way of design or construction.


 I thought it was a disappointing end to a disappointing season.

We watched Project Accessory afterwards. That looks like fun.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

WHAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Pathetic!


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

drenfrow said:


> Well, that sums it up perfectly. My friend and I both dropped our jaws when they announced the winner.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


The finale itself I did not find disappointing. I actually thought that all four designers put on a really strong show which hasn't always been the case in the past. I could definitely see the kind of woman that each one would appeal to.

So in the end it just came down to taste and possibly personality....?


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

It must be a badge of honor not to win PR.  I was disappointed with the judging...felt it had more to do with the contestant's personality and ability to give sound bites than with design and construction. Let down. Robin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just watched it again...I like Anya's stuff, but I don't think it was the strongest collection.  That being said, lately they have been selecting the most commercial line, not so much the most creative one.

On the quilters' email list, everyone is worked up because Anya had past history as a designer, and they think the way Anya was promoted on PR was deceiving.  But I think she was never presented as a novice designer, she just didn't sew...I mean she HAD a collection to show them for the interview process.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I started to watch just the runway part, but then Josh wiped that fake tear from his eye. That was the end for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL, Gertie!  I had that same thought about the fake tear....I missed "After the Runway."  I know Josh was just seething...

Betsy


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just watched it again...I like Anya's stuff, but I don't think it was the strongest collection. That being said, lately they have been selecting the most commercial line, not so much the most creative one.


I can't say I blame them entirely. Josh is kind of a lose cannon. As a business, Project Runway needs to ensure that they uphold their brand. So Anya was a safe bet. You know that the winners are contracted for a certain period of time. Josh would have probably caused all sorts of issues saying that they were stifling his creativity or something.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

My son and I are watching Project Accessory and he commented that the workroom had a Be-Twinkler.  He thought Josh would have appreciated that machine. Ha ha


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JennaAnderson said:


> My son and I are watching Project Accessory and he commented that the workroom had a Be-Twinkler.  He thought Josh would have appreciated that machine. Ha ha


Even a kid catches on!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Speaking of Mr. Be-Twinkle - why wasn't he on Behind the Seams?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Don't forget to tune in, or DVR the first episode of Project Runway All Stars tonight!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Yay for All Stars!! Someone please start a new thread! (I'm on my phone so... Not sure how) 

Bring on Mondo and um... Who else?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder! I am extra excited about this season! Just updated the thread title so it applies!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Great idea, *Cuechick*! I am super excited, but sad that Heidi, Tim Gunn, et al won't be there.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm excited about the designers but am also worried about the absence of Tim Gunn.  I watched Project Accessory and really enjoyed watching them craft pieces but the host and the woman doing the Tim Gunn role were worthless.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

skyblue said:


> Great idea, *Cuechick*! I am super excited, but sad that Heidi, Tim Gunn, et al won't be there.


Whoa what?? I have not been paying attention! Who is hosting? Who is mentoring? No one mentors like Tim!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Isaac Mizrahi is the host and Joanna Coles from Marie Claire is the mentor.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Do ya'll want a new thread or to keep it in this thread?  I can split it out if you want...

Betsy


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

*Betsy* to the rescue! There's a reason your avatar wears a cape!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Does anyone know if these episodes will be replayed somewhere online? We may be canceling our cable soon {sob!}

Even if it's a day or two - or week - later I'll be fine. 

(Must find a SyFy Channel, Face Off thread to ask the same question.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JennaAnderson said:


> Does anyone know if these episodes will be replayed somewhere online? We may be canceling our cable soon {sob!}
> 
> Even if it's a day or two - or week - later I'll be fine.
> 
> (Must find a SyFy Channel, Face Off thread to ask the same question.)


I cancelled mine and got a Roku. I stream movie and TV shows from Hulu Plus ($7.99 a month) and Amazon Prime (free). Love it. I don't miss my cable at all. You can get a lot of Dr. Who eps on Amazon Prime and all the Star Treks.

Lifetime shows the Project Runway episodes by the Saturday after the broadcast. That's how I watch it. Can't stream it, though. I just watch on my computer and I can flip past any bits I don't want to watch.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

So you mean the Lifetime website has the shows posted?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Do ya'll want a new thread or to keep it in this thread? I can split it out if you want...
> 
> Betsy


I think it's ok... since I changed the title but I will leave it to your judgment!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JennaAnderson said:


> So you mean the Lifetime website has the shows posted?


That's how I watched last season. The entire show is posted plus extended judging and more of Tim's comments.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's how I watched last season. The entire show is posted plus extended judging and more of Tim's comments.


Oooooooh - I hope they do that with All Stars.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Two thoughts on last night's episode - Mila = more of the same. Exactly the same style and design as when she appeared the first time.

And why is Elisa part of the all stars cast? I think she brings some human interest. Her quirky behavior probably helps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I really need to learn their names...which one is Elisa?  What was her garment?

I had the same question about Sweet P.....

Betsy


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Elisa had the garment that had a cape.  Sweet P's garment was made out of multi colored wash cloths.  Both were awful.  I like Sweet P and I think she has a higher taste level than Elisa, so I'm happy with the judges decision.

I though Isaac was going to be the host.  He would have done a much better job.  The current host lacks energy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL! No, my question about Sweet P was why is she part of the "All Stars" not what did she do. See, I like Elisa better than Sweet P, but it's a relative term.



I thought


Spoiler



Sweet P


 should have been the one to go home. But I don't think it'll be long....

Betsy


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

JennaAnderson said:


> And why is Elisa part of the all stars cast? I think she brings some human interest. Her quirky behavior probably helps.


I was questioning her being there too, they were clearly scrapping the barrel there. All the other contestants I believe, made it much farther in the competition. She went home pretty early and I'm pretty sure was on the bottom when she didn't. I guess a lot of others weren't ava or interested... There are quite a few top contenders I would love to see again that aren't here.

I am guessing for some, they are doing well and didn't want to go through it all again... and others just not ava. If it goes well they may also want to do another so maybe saving some big personalities. I am just glad Mondo is on... he is easily my favorite designer ever on the show! Though I am talking cloths, not personality... he seemed a bit catty last night but maybe that is editing... I also thought


Spoiler



he should have won. Hated that other outfit and I actually have some of those laundry bags!



I will add, I don't mind any of the new line up judges or mentor wise but I really miss Heidi! No one says "Your Out!" like her and I also felt like she really invested a lot into the outcome and cared about the contestants. This new host could be made of cardboard and I wouldn't be able to tell the difference.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

The new host looks like a cross between Faith Hill and my niece.     

I'm glad to see Austin Scarlett. I like him.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I like Austin Scarlett, but not the mustache......


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I didn't think the host had any personality and I also didn't think Joanna Coles did much in the way of mentoring. That's one thing about Tim Gunn, you knew he actually cared about the designers as individuals. Didn't they also just show Coles talking to them once? I don't remember seeing her in there hurrying them out to the runway.

I thought it was a good choice on the designer who went home and I thought


Spoiler



Mondo's


 outfit should have won. There are some really excellent designers so I think the competition is going to be really good.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree Drenfrow for the most part... I actually thought Joanna was better that I had expected with what we saw of her mentoring but no one comes close to Tim Gunn imo, on any show that mimics this position... 

In her defense, she does a run a major publication and I don't think she has the time Tim had to be there for every phase of the competition... I have a feeling that has probably been Tim's choice, as you said he really cares.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Don't forget to watch tonight! 

   

I have a prediction - Mila will create something will color blocks. I know that's an insane thought.... I'm going out on a limb....   

~ Jenna


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

JennaAnderson said:


> I have a prediction - Mila will create something will color blocks. I know that's an insane thought.... I'm going out on a limb....


 

I don't want to confuse the thread but did anyone watch 24 Hour Catwalk? It was pretty interesting. I loved the model who is the host (can't think of her name), she has a lot of personality.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks, *drenfrow*, for the reminder! I taped it and then forgot to watch it!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Don't forget to watch tonight!!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I belIeve they sent the right person home last night. While I didn't care for


Spoiler



Mila's


 dress,


Spoiler



Gordana's


 looked too much like a


Spoiler



nightgown


. Perhaps if she would have chosen a different fabric the results would have been different.

I thought


Spoiler



Rami's


 was perfect for Miss Piggy, but I guess Miss Piggy's taste is more sophisticated than I imagined.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Did they show Miss Piggy in the winning design? I didn't think so. It was a cute and fitting dress for her.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

JennaAnderson said:


> Did they show Miss Piggy in the winning design? I didn't think so. It was a cute and fitting dress for her.


No, but I hope they do show her wearing it at some point! I'm sure she'll look divine!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I thought the idea of dressing Miss Piggy was fun - BUT - they took things too far in parts and it became cheesy quickly. 

I hope they don't do this too often.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to say, I am not a fan of these short time challenges... I know it adds to the drama but I really want to see their best work, not who can sew the fastest! The promo for next week, 4 hours? What is the point?


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

It looks like this season isn't all that thrilling. None of us are talking about it. To me the issue is - the people are all the same. Mila, Kenley, Jerrell, Austin etc. Their personalities and designs are the same as they were when they appeared in earlier seasons. Kinda boring. The weird challenges are also a drag. Let them design normal things. 

~ Jenna


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JennaAnderson said:


> It looks like this season isn't all that thrilling. None of us are talking about it. To me the issue is - the people are all the same. Mila, Kenley, Jerrell, Austin etc. Their personalities and designs are the same as they were when they appeared in earlier seasons. Kinda boring. The weird challenges are also a drag. Let them design normal things.
> 
> ~ Jenna


I keep forgetting to watch it. Who's left?


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

JennaAnderson said:


> It looks like this season isn't all that thrilling.
> 
> ~ Jenna


You are so right. I have found myself forgetting about it and being surprised to see it on the DVR. I miss Tim Gunn!!



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I keep forgetting to watch it. Who's left?


It's down to Mondo, Kenley, Michael and Austin.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am really enjoying this season... I don't forget that it's on, I just forget that it is Thursday!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

It's possible I'm just burned out on competition shows.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I really thought


Spoiler



Michael should have gone home last night instead of Kenley. I find Kenley annoying but I love her clothes (except for the fact she will not match up patterns on seam lines). Michael never seems to have much range. I was surprised Mondo won that challenge although nothing last night was outstanding.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree with all your points. I wish Kenley had more range as well. I liked Austin's coat but it needed ironing. 

Jenna


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree, though I did love Mondo's dress... I really do not like Michael... I was hoping that they would bring back all four and then make those two show their best look to get on the runway, like they have done in the past.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Did anyone start a thread for the new season??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes...I'll find it...

Here it is:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=120960.0

and I bumped it....

Betsy


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks, Betsy!


----------

